# Auf Wunsch des MTBvD wird dieses Thema geschlossen



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

Der MTBvD entzieht sich, in guter alter juchhu-Tradition, einer kritischen Diskussion; Jetzt sogar mit Unterstützung der Admins *kopfschüttel*


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2007)

vielleicht bekommen die admins im gegenzug eine kostenlose mitgliedschaft auf lebenszeit. ganz getreu nach dem mehrwert-prinzip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der MTBvD entzieht sich, in guter alter juchhu-Tradition, einer kritischen Diskussion; Jetzt sogar mit Unterstützung der Admins *kopfschüttel*




Jungejungejunge, da haben sich aber auch wieder alle Spamer aus dem Forum versammelt.
Was hier als kritische Diskussion bezeichnet wird war dann doch des häufigeren unterhalb der Gürtellinie.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

Nicht so aufgeregt.

Werde nachher evtl. eine Öko-Verein-Umfrage starten, allerdings nicht im Lokalforum .


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jungejungejunge, da haben sich aber auch wieder alle Spamer aus dem Forum versammelt.




  *Willkommen*



Nein ernsthaft, gerade Leute wie juchhu oder Redking sollten mit ein bischen Spam umgehen können, ohne direkt nach dem "großen Bruder" zu rufen.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. August 2007)

Ja? Warum starten "die" erst einen Thread um uns dann mit den Fragen allein zu lassen?  Der MTBvD hätte ja auch mal Stellung nehmen können.
So sind nun den Gerüchten Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

Die im Ruhrgebiet hatten wohl keine Fragen; Oder kein Interesse  


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294653


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die im Ruhrgebiet hatten wohl keine Fragen; Oder kein Interesse



Interessiert das ganze Gelaber und Gesülze überhaupt jemanden


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2007)

wer opfert sich und tritt ein? damit hätten wir sofort informationen aus erster hand und die spekulationen um jubeljuchhus verbleib zum bespiel hätten ein ende. vielleicht könnten wir ja alle für den mitgliedsbeitrag zusammenlegen. man könnte dann auch direkt einen thread einrichten: der dumpfvdvd(das zweiite vd steht natürlich für vom dienst) informiert. angesiedelt selbstverständlich nicht versteckt in einem poppeligen lokalforum, sondern prominent und bundeswit verfügbar im ktwr.


----------



## supasini (23. August 2007)

naja, es bleibt aber interessant, dass ein Threadersteller keinen Hinweis darauf hinterlÃ¤sst, was er mit einem Thread eigentlich will, lediglich einen Ã¼berdimensionalen Link reinsetzt und auf keinerlei Fragen zum Thema antwortet. Das ein solcher Thread sich dann zum Tummelfeld einiger bekannter und unbekannter SpassvÃ¶gel entwickelt ist ja nicht ganz von diesem merkwÃ¼rdigen Verhalten unabhÃ¤ngig.
Soll ich auch mal einen Fred erÃ¶ffnen, in dem ich einen Werbe-Link setze (der natÃ¼rlich was mit MTB zu tun hat) ...
Mir ist das alles reichlich schleierhaft und es wirft auch kein gutes Licht auf die beginnenden AktivitÃ¤ten der MTBvD e.V.


Ich wÃ¼nsche mir nach wie vor AufklÃ¤rung!

- was soll das?
- was sind die wirklichen Ziele des neuen Verbands?
- aus welchem Grund soll ich 60 â¬ im Jahr Mitgliedsbeitrag zahlen (was bekomme ich dafÃ¼r? - "Mehrwert")?
- wer steckt hinter MTBvD (Namen - Nicknames-Frage)?
- .....


Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen: martin


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

... und was macht der Alterspräsident außer alt aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (23. August 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Interessiert das ganze Gelaber und Gesülze überhaupt jemanden


Also ich finde es gut, dadurch gibt es hier endlich einen sinnvollen Fred Was sollten wir sonst machen wenn wir diesen Verein nicht hätten, alternativ vielleicht arbeiten ??



Delgado schrieb:


> ... und was macht der Alterspräsident außer alt aussehen?


Zurücktreten, wie der DIMB-Vorstand !!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

Erstaunlicherweise gibt es jetzt einen völlig hohlen Thread im Düsseldorfer Lokalforum, der vom Mod mit dem Attribut "Wichtig" versehen wurde.

Bei sieben Mitgliedern kann's ja nicht so immens wichtig sein. Merkwürdige Seilschaften hängen hier ab, gibt's vielleicht auch ein paar Scientologen hier? Die Fragebogen für 'ne Touranmeldung, bei dem man Beruf und allfällige Krankeiten angeben muß, erinnert schwer daran.


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es jetzt einen völlig hohlen Thread im Düsseldorfer Lokalforum, der vom Mod mit dem Attribut "Wichtig" versehen wurde.
> 
> Bei sieben Mitgliedern kann's ja nicht so immens wichtig sein. Merkwürdige Seilschaften hängen hier ab, gibt's vielleicht auch ein paar Scientologen hier? Die Fragebogen für 'ne Touranmeldung, bei dem man Beruf und allfällige Krankeiten angeben muß, erinnert schwer daran.




"Berufsangabe für den Aufbau eine Netzwerkes"  

Bin ich auch drüber gestolpert?

Und dieses blöde Beispiel mit der "Krankheit"?
Hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass es, außer sturzbedingt (spar Dir die Fotos Enrgy  ), zu gefährlichen/lebensbedrohlichen Ausfällen kommt  

Da lob ich mir das unkomplizierte IBC-LMB ohne den ganzen Quatsch.

Das wirkt alles sehr abschreckend, überorganisiert, teuer, ... und bedient in keinster Weise die _Interessen der MTBer_ wie gerne unterstellt


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es jetzt einen völlig hohlen Thread im Düsseldorfer Lokalforum, der vom Mod mit dem Attribut "Wichtig" versehen wurde.



wichtig erstaunt mich jetzt nicht. schließich ist bei diesem verein grundsätzlich alles wichtig. und vor allem jeder! 

bei den touren würde ich ja gerne mal mitmachen - aber ich weiß leider nicht so genau, ob ich unter bemerkungen auch angeben muss, dass ich in wirklichkeit gar nicht im goldenen abschnitt meiner lebenszeit bin. und auch nicht auf golden shower (so wie dubbel) stehe. im übrigen weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich mit menschen auf tour gehen will, doe spritzen dabei haben. am ende handelt es sich noch um doping.


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2007)

Nee, wäre das schön eine/r dieser selbsternannten MTB-Sport-Retter hätte das Rückrat zu den ganzen Anfeindungen (auch meinen) und Fragen Stellung zu nehmen. 

Aber lediglich als Invisible alles mitzulesen, sich nicht mal öffentlich zu seinem Kirmesverein zu bekennen ist schlichtweg zum:kotz: 

Wer so offen den Dialog mit potentiellen Mitgliedern angeht...

...ach wem erzähl ich das, die haben ja einen selbsternannten Marketingexperten in ihren Reihen. 

Also Vereinsmeier so werdet ihr nie an das Geld anderer Leute kommen. 

Ich glaube aber das die Region Köln/Bonn für euch bereits verbranntes Land ist.

Vielleicht habt ihr Glück und keiner verlinkt diesen oder den vorherigen Thread in andere Lokalforen.


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die im Ruhrgebiet hatten wohl keine Fragen; Oder kein Interesse


 


ultra2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr Glück und keiner verlinkt diesen oder den vorherigen Thread in andere Lokalforen.


 
Wir lesen auch bei Euch ab und zu mit Ich bin allerdings derzeit intensiv mit den Vorbereitungen zur Gründung des DKmtbVdU (= Der Kleinste Mountainbike Verband des Universum) beschäftigt - "Die Welt ist nicht genug" Nur mit dem Mehrwert klappt das noch nicht so ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der MTBvD entzieht sich, in guter alter juchhu-Tradition, einer kritischen Diskussion; Jetzt sogar mit Unterstützung der Admins *kopfschüttel*





Delgado schrieb:


> Michael Paar/MTB Gruppe ist mindestens so ein Vollidiot wie juchhu.


(...im Zusammenhang mit meinem Thread von damals: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=69435 )

Na ja, wenn ich mir das alles noch mal durchlese und dann sehe, wie hier teilweise die Zeit stehen geblieben ist... 
Da scheinen einige in ihrer Entwicklung aber etwas blockiert zu sein!

Nicht du Delgado, ich meins grad umgekehrt! In Bezug auf M. Paar und diesen Juchhu, den ich bis heute "leider" noch nicht kennen gelernt habe, scheinst du ins Schwarze getroffen zu haben.

Oder um mal den Alten zu zitieren: *Was stört mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern!*


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2007)

ach so. die antwort auf alle fragen ist also: jeder hat seinen eigenen verband. find ich aber blöd - denn wer soll dann meinen schon bestellten rolls finanzieren, wenn nicht die mitglieder MEINES neuen super-mtb-verband: STMTBgD (supertollstemountainbikeriderganzdeutschlands)


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ach so. die antwort auf alle fragen ist also: jeder hat seinen eigenen verband. find ich aber blöd - denn wer soll dann meinen schon bestellten rolls finanzieren, wenn nicht die mitglieder MEINES neuen super-mtb-verband: STMTBgD (supertollstemountainbikeriderganzdeutschlands)



Ich sehe, Du hast das Prinzip verstanden: Es kommt vor allem auf den richtigen Gebrauch von großen und kleinen Buchstaben an )


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2007)

Sacht mal! Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als den ganzen Tag hirnlosen Schei$ zu schreiben?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sacht mal! Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als den ganzen Tag hirnlosen Schei$ zu schreiben?



Und du?

So Langeweile, um das durchlesen zu müssen? Scheiß übrigens immer mit zwei Dollarzeichen, danke.


----------



## HB76 (23. August 2007)

um was gehts genau nochmal??


----------



## HB76 (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Und du?
> 
> Scheiß übrigens immer mit zwei Dollarzeichen, danke.



so etwa??

*schei$$*


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2007)

mahatma schrieb:


> Nicht du Delgado, ich meins grad umgekehrt! In Bezug auf M. Paar und diesen Juchhu, den ich bis heute "leider" noch nicht kennen gelernt habe, scheinst du ins Schwarze getroffen zu haben.
> 
> Oder um mal den Alten zu zitieren: *Was stört mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern!*



Danke!

Ich hab' Beide kennengelernt und keiner tut etwas Nützliches für Irgendjemanden; Nur dummschwätzen. 

Das dilettantische Getue auf dem Bike lasse ich mal, für den Moment, außen vor.


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sacht mal! Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als den ganzen Tag hirnlosen Schei$ zu schreiben?



ach komm. hirnlos ist eigentlich nur eins: großmäulig DIE ANTWORT AUF ALLE FRAGEN zu versprechen und sich dann wegzuducken, wenn's kontrovers wird. oder gar die löschung von unliebsamen threads voranzutreiben.


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ja? Warum starten "die" erst einen Thread um uns dann mit den Fragen allein zu lassen?



juchhu zumindest wird keine Zeit haben lol: ).
Muss er doch die tausenden Anmeldung täglich bearbeiten ....

Immerhin gehe die alle an seine Adresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es jetzt einen völlig hohlen Thread im Düsseldorfer Lokalforum, der vom Mod mit dem Attribut "Wichtig" versehen wurde.



Ist Geschichte.

Zwei derer Freds sind bereits auf Seite 2 abgedriftet und der (ehemals) Wichtige dient wohl nur noch dazu, Bodenverhältnisse zu diskutieren.


----------



## Henrie (24. August 2007)

> § 2
> Pflichten des Mitglieds
> 
> 1. Alle Mitglieder sind an die Vereinssatzung und weiteren Regelwerke des MTBvD in der jeweils gültigen Fassung gebunden. Die Bindung erstreckt sich auch auf die Satzungen des Landessportbundes Nordrhein-Westfalen und die von den MTBvD zuständigen Fachverbände. Die jeweils aktuelle Fassung der Satzungen und der weiteren Regelwerke können auf www.MTBvD.de unentgeltlich heruntergeladen werden.
> ...



Sekte?


----------



## Neu_hier (24. August 2007)

... scheint wohl sehr lukrativ zu sein so einen Verband zu gründen


----------



## Ümmel (24. August 2007)

Wieso lasst Ihr anderen Leuten nicht den Spaß einen Verein (Verband) oder was auch immer zu gründen oder diesem beizutreten ? Wenn es Euch reicht mit ein paar guten Freunden biken zu gehen, hier und da mit einer tollen Truppe in die Berge zu fahren oder was auch immer dann macht es. Wenn Ihr dazu keinen Verein benötigt oder in keinen eintreten wollt umso besser. Eventuell gibt es aber auch Leute die was anderes wollen. Die Interessen die wir zusätzlich verfolgen wie z.B. Leute aus einem größeren Einzugsgebiet zusammen zu bringen, Technik od. Fahrtechnik Workshops durchzuführen, Lady's Workshops anzubieten, zusammen mit Wanderern gemeinsame Aktionen zu gestalten (z.b Sternwanderungen inkl. MTB Sterntouren), Trailwork usw. machen uns einfach Spaß. Lasst uns um Himmels Willen doch diesen Spaß ! Es zwingt Euch doch keiner der DIMB oder dem MTBvD beizutreten. Nur was Ihr hier abzieht ist einfach lächerlicher als jede weitere Vereinsgründung !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. August 2007)

Habt ihr auch Hundebiken im Angebot?


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Wieso lasst Ihr anderen Leuten nicht den Spaß einen Verein (Verband) oder was auch immer zu gründen oder diesem beizutreten ?




Spaß zu haben ist doch unabhängig davon, ein paar Fragen (Hammelhetzers mal außen vor ..  ) zu beantworten.

DIMB (10 ) gegen MTBvD (60 )?

Oder BDR-Verein (30 ) mit Haftpflicht-, Unfallvers. ... gegen MTBvD (60 )? 


Natürlich kann jeder einen Spaßverein gründen  .
Aber wer im potentiellen Mitgliederpool wie dem IBC-Forum fischt, könnte doch bitte mal seine Sache erklären. Wurde/wird ja sonst auch genug gespammed.


----------



## supasini (28. August 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> 1. Wieso lasst Ihr anderen Leuten nicht den Spaß einen Verein (Verband) oder was auch immer zu gründen oder diesem beizutreten ?
> 2. Wenn es Euch reicht mit ein paar guten Freunden biken zu gehen, hier und da mit einer tollen Truppe in die Berge zu fahren oder was auch immer dann macht es.
> 3. Wenn Ihr dazu keinen Verein benötigt oder in keinen eintreten wollt umso besser. Eventuell gibt es aber auch Leute die was anderes wollen.
> 4. Die Interessen die wir zusätzlich verfolgen wie z.B. Leute aus einem größeren Einzugsgebiet zusammen zu bringen,
> ...



zunächst: ich rede nur für mich, allerdings halte ich meine Ansichten nicht für völlig exotisch (lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren)

ad 1: hat Delgado schon gut erklärt 
ad 2: tu ich!
ad 3: ich bin keineswegs gegen Vereine (Mitglied Alpenverein, meine Frau ist zusätzlich im Eifelverein) - ich finde Vereine sinnvoll, da wir oft nur so unsere Interessen vertreten können (z.B. auch Lobby-Arbeit!)
ad 4: das schafft das Forum sagenhaft gut: wenn ich daran denke, wieviele Menschen ich in den letzten 2 Jahren durch LMB kennengelernt habe...
ad 5 + 6: hat Juchhu z.B. schon öfter übers Forum angeboten, wird für Jugendliche bei uns sogar von der Pfarrei (!) angeboten, ich werde für die Euskirchener dieses Jahr noch sowohl Technik als auch Fahrtechnik anbieten, Fahrtechnik trainieren wir im Winter in einer Halle innerhalb der (Vereins) Struktur des RSC Euskirchen (Trial-Training)
ad 7: da hätt ich auch mal Lust zu  
ad 8: find ich gut 
ad 9: Trailwork: das wäre echt mal ne Aufgabe für nen Verein, nen schönen Northshore und ne Dirtstrecke in die Wälder zimmern...
ad 10: Versteht ihr das nicht: ich bin nicht gegen MTBvD und schon gar nicht gegen DIMB - aber ich will endlich Infos! Wo bleibt der von Juchhu immer großspurig geforderte Mehrwert? Wenigstens spärliche Infos könntet ihr fließen lassen! So ist das alles nur obskur und abschreckend. Die Mitgliedsbeiträge bin ich allerdings keinesfalls bereit zu zahlen, da müsst ihr mächtig dran drehen!!!

Dem DAV zahle ich für unsere Familienmitgliedschaft ca. 60  im Jahr, dafür unterstütze ich auch einen Verein, der für ein riesiges Wegenetz verantwortlich ist, unzählige Hütten unterhält etc. WEnn ihr in diese Regionen kommt bin ich bereit, über hohe Beiträge nachzudenken - vorher aber nicht! Ich zahle nicht für Absichtserklärungen! (die noch nicht mal erfolgt sind!!!)

p.s.: ich bin in drei Berufsverbänden (VdkRG, MNU, LAK), kath. Kirche, DAV, DLRG, Malteser,... - also keineswegs vereinsscheu...

so, jetzt erwarte ich aber mal ne qualifizierte Antwort!

martin


----------



## wogru (28. August 2007)

Scheinbar hast du ihn verschreckt oder er kann nichts mit "qualifiziert" anfangen. Scheint ja wieder nur ein Verein zu sein dessen Hauptaufgabe darin besteht sinnvolle und schwachsinnge Freds vollzuspammen.


----------



## supasini (28. August 2007)

'schabzeit!
soll ja auch Leute geben, die tagsüber arbeiten müssen und NICHT die ganze Zeit vor nem Rechner sitzen, der sie von der ARbeit ablenkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (28. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> z
> Dem DAV zahle ich für unsere Familienmitgliedschaft ca. 60  im Jahr, dafür unterstütze ich auch einen Verein, der für ein riesiges Wegenetz verantwortlich ist, unzählige Hütten unterhält etc.



nicht zu vergessen ehrenamtliche ausbilder, partnerschaften und rabatte bei cai, caf, sac, oeav und deren hütten. dazu noch je nach sektion ein riesiges angebot an klassischem breitensport, wandern, bergsportausbildung, rabatte in versch. lokalen geschäften.
dav rulez!


----------



## supasini (28. August 2007)

sooo, nu sollten die Vereinsmeier aber langsam in die Pötte kommen...
:ungeduldigtrommel:


----------



## Henrie (28. August 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> In den genannten 20 Euro sind enthalten:
> OrganisationspflichtbeitrÃ¤ge:
> 
> Versicherungsvertrag durch Sporthilfe e.V. 1,55 â¬
> ...



Lokalforum Dssd


----------



## supasini (29. August 2007)

Das bedeutet dann aber, dass ich als Mitglied eines BDR-Vereins (lokaler Radspochtverein) doppelt zahle!
also eigentlich 5 â¬ die mich evtl. interessieren, 15 â¬, die ich nicht brauche und 40â¬, die noch erklÃ¤rt werden mÃ¼ssen.

Edith: PN von Juchhu, danke, ich denke der folgende Beitrag von Stefan_SIT trifft's gut, ich werde mal Geduld Ã¼ben!
martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. August 2007)

Eigentlich bin ich ja auch ein ungeduldiger Mensch und kann Euch daher auch ganz gut verstehen. Aber nun lasst den Leuten doch mal ein wenig Zeit, sich zu sortieren. Der Verein wurde ja erst am 11. August gegründet, also vor knapp 3 Wochen.
Bisher ist doch noch gar nichts anderes geschehen als dass sich ein paar Leute zusammengetan haben, um einen Verein zu gründen, der irgendwas mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat. Die Mindestmitgliederzahl dafür hatten sie wohl. Wenn sie sich vergrößern wollen, werden sie aktiv Mitglieder werben (müssen). Dafür werden sie sich dann auch detaillierter zu den Zielen, dem Zweck und dem Mehrwert für die Mitglieder äußern (müssen). Sonst wird es entweder bei der Mindestmitgliederzahl bleiben oder es wird für Interessenten attraktiv sein, so dass sie zu den Bedingungen/Mitgliedsbeiträgen des MTBvD Mitglied werden wollen. Oder das Ganze verläuft im Sande (was meine Überzeugung ist, von deren Gegenteil ich mich aber gern überzeugen lasse und es ihnen auch wünsche). Und dann war die ganze Aufregung hier umsonst.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Sonst wird es entweder bei der Mindestmitgliederzahl bleiben oder ....



Es könnte auch sein, dass die Mindestteilnehmerzahl sinkt ..... theoretisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. August 2007)

Ne, das wohl nicht, da zur Gründung und zur Aufrechterhaltung(?) eines Vereins sieben Personen notwendig sind (wenn ich mich nicht irre). 
Das theoretische Sinken der Mindestmitgliederzahl wäre das praktische Im-Sande-Verlaufen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## supasini (29. August 2007)

auf www.mtbvd.de gefunden (hätten sie aber auch selber hier posten können, drag+drop is doch nicht so schwer, oder?)

*Wichtige Mitteilung*
Wir nehmen die laufende öffentliche Diskussion in unterschiedlichen Online-Plattformen zur Kenntnis, die sich über die Zielsetzung des neuen Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. beschäftigt. Diese sind, wie erwartet, von spekulativem Charakter.

Hiermit möchten wir mitteilen, dass wir grundsätzlich nicht über Zukunftspläne spekulieren, bevor diese vorbereitet und vom Vorstand offiziell verabschiedet sind. Wir sind davon überzeugt, dass eine öffentliche Diskussion uns bei der Arbeit sehr hilfreich sein wird, allerdings hierfür ist es noch zu früh, da wir mitten in der Vorbereitung der Umsetzung einer umfangreichen Vision stehen.
Wir nehmen die bisherigen konstruktiven Vorschläge gerne zur Kenntnis, bitten jedoch um Verständnis, dass wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt weder IBC noch andere öffentliche Foren zur Stellungnahme benutzen möchten. Zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt wird das offizielle Programm auf der Website unseres neuen Verbandes detailliert und 100% spekulationsfrei veröffentlicht.

Wir bitten um Verständnis, da sich diese umfangreiche Vorarbeit als sehr zeitintensiv darstellt und noch einige Wochen in Anspruch nehmen wird, bis diese in der endgültigen Fassung auf unserer Homepage veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2007)

Hinhalte-BlaBla


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. August 2007)

"Umfangreiche Visionen".


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2007)

Wofür man die 60  braucht wird man aber schon wissen?


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> "Umfangreiche Visionen".



Psychedelische Drogen


----------



## ultra2 (29. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Psychedelische Drogen



Damit hast Du dir doch schon selbst beantwortet wofür das Geld gebraucht wird.

Frei nach Pippi Langstrumpf: "Ich mache/rauche mir die Welt...."


So genug der Häme, warten wir es ab.


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2007)

ziztat:MTBvD schrieb:
			
		

> Wir nehmen die bisherigen konstruktiven Vorschläge gerne zur Kenntnis, bitten jedoch um Verständnis, dass wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt weder IBC noch andere öffentliche Foren zur Stellungnahme benutzen möchten. Zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt wird das offizielle Programm auf der Website unseres neuen Verbandes detailliert und 100% spekulationsfrei veröffentlicht.
> 
> Wir bitten um Verständnis, da sich diese umfangreiche Vorarbeit als sehr zeitintensiv darstellt und noch einige Wochen in Anspruch nehmen wird, bis diese in der endgültigen Fassung auf unserer Homepage veröffentlicht wird.



zum dreckige wäsche waschen war das ibc forum gerade gut genug, jetzt rede und antwort zu stehen ist wohl zuviel verlangt oder das ibc nicht mehr recht.

für mich persönlich erscheinen mir schon die ersten 3 wochen in der handhabung bestimmter strukturen dubios. hierzu kann ich nur sagen NEIN DANKE.

coffee


----------



## HelmutK (29. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> auf www.mtbvd.de gefunden (hätten sie aber auch selber hier posten können, drag+drop is doch nicht so schwer, oder?)
> 
> *Wichtige Mitteilung*
> Wir nehmen die laufende öffentliche Diskussion in unterschiedlichen Online-Plattformen zur Kenntnis, die sich über die Zielsetzung des neuen Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. beschäftigt. Diese sind, wie erwartet, von spekulativem Charakter.
> ...


 
Drei Tage vorher klang das noch ganz anders 

"Mit der zweiten Vorstandsitzung wurde die erste Vorbereitungsphase erfolgreich abgeschlossen. 

Visionen, Motivation, Struktur, Aufgaben und Tätigkeitsbereiche des Mountainbike Verbandes wurden nach 2-wöchiger intensiver Arbeit detailliert aufgestellt."


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> zum dreckige wäsche waschen war das ibc forum gerade gut genug, jetzt rede und antwort zu stehen ist wohl zuviel verlangt oder das ibc nicht mehr recht.
> 
> für mich persönlich erscheinen mir schon die ersten 3 wochen in der handhabung bestimmter strukturen dubios. hierzu kann ich nur sagen NEIN DANKE.
> 
> coffee



Hallo T.

Möchte nur anmerken, dass supasini von der MTBvD Homepage zitiert hat.
Der Hinhalte-Text stammt aus der Feder juchhus.

Nicht, dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass supasini mit zu dem Clan gehört.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (29. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo T.
> 
> Möchte nur anmerken, dass supasini von der MTBvD Homepage zitiert hat.
> Der Hinhalte-Text stammt aus der Feder juchhus.
> ...



ich weis  aber danke nochmal  hab es in meinem beitrag ausgebessert.

coffee


----------



## Nose (29. August 2007)

ich hab keine ahnung was mtbvd ist, was der kann, wozu dieser thread hier dient.
aber trotz allem kann ich mich, wann immer ich lust dazu verspüre, auf mein mountainbike setzen und durch den wald heizen.

das ist doch klasse, oder?


----------



## Neu_hier (29. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich ja auch ein ungeduldiger Mensch und kann Euch daher auch ganz gut verstehen. Aber nun lasst den Leuten doch mal ein wenig Zeit, sich zu sortieren. Der Verein wurde ja erst am 11. August gegründet, also vor knapp 3 Wochen.
> Bisher ist doch noch gar nichts anderes geschehen als dass sich ein paar Leute zusammengetan haben, um einen Verein zu gründen, der irgendwas mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat. Die Mindestmitgliederzahl dafür hatten sie wohl. *Wenn sie sich vergrößern wollen, werden sie aktiv Mitglieder werben (müssen)*. Dafür werden sie sich dann auch detaillierter zu den Zielen, dem Zweck und dem Mehrwert für die Mitglieder äußern (müssen). Sonst wird es entweder bei der Mindestmitgliederzahl bleiben oder es wird für Interessenten attraktiv sein, so dass sie zu den Bedingungen/Mitgliedsbeiträgen des MTBvD Mitglied werden wollen. Oder das Ganze verläuft im Sande (was meine Überzeugung ist, von deren Gegenteil ich mich aber gern überzeugen lasse und es ihnen auch wünsche). Und dann war die ganze Aufregung hier umsonst.
> 
> Also abwarten und Tee trinken
> ...



Es gäbe sicher keine Häme und konstrukitve Kritik, wenn sie nicht bereits (kostenlos) im IBC Werbung machen würden, ja dann wäre der Faden nicht mal zustandegekommen.

Ansonsten finde ich das Vorgehen sehr ulkig von diesem Verband. Das ist so als ob ein Autobauer eine neues supa dupa Auto bewerben würde, das tanzen und fliegen kann für 2 Mio. Ohne deteils wie Design, Motor Ausstatung, Verbrauch usw. bekannt zu geben. "Kauft die Vision!"


----------



## Henrie (29. August 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung was mtbvd ist, was der kann, wozu dieser thread hier dient.
> aber trotz allem kann ich mich, wann immer ich lust dazu verspüre, auf mein mountainbike setzen und durch den wald heizen.
> 
> das ist doch klasse, oder?



Da biste aber nicht versichert!


----------



## supasini (29. August 2007)

wieso nicht? solange ich kein Rennen fahre...


----------



## Nose (29. August 2007)

'schab ne krankenkasse. die hat bis jetzt da alles gezahlt.


----------



## zak0r (29. August 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Da biste aber nicht versichert!



warum bitte das nicht? zumal es ja noch sowas wie den alpenverein gibt, wo es lauter versicherungen für das mitglied gibt. da gibt es jedoch einen kleinen unterschied: die genauen bedingungen in der die versicherung greift, wie auch ihr umfang ist klar ersichtlich und VOR der mitgliedschaft nachzulesen.

generell kann ich ja nicht leiden wenn groß rumposaunt wird und das ganz tolle dabei nicht aus dem sack geholt wird. ich glaube, keiner will dem mbvd schlechtes. es ist allerdings eine art, mit der die sache kommuniziert wird, die einfach zum kopfschütteln einlädt. da werden beträge erhoben, leistungen versprochen, aber eben nichts präzisiert. 
millionenfach sind leute ohne den versicherungsschutz des mbvd rumgefahren OHNE probleme zu haben, da ist es nur allzu verständlich wenn der erhobene zeigefinger "aber mit uns seid ihr versichert" eher als herablassender witz aufgefasst wird, übrigens zu recht.
es gibt viele, viele sportverbände und allerlei vereine und verbände in deutschland. sehr viele machen nur mist, allerdings sind auch ebenso viele SEHR erfolgreich tätig, mit tollem angebot für mitglieder und service das sich die balken biegen, die leute sind mit herz dabei. da ist es nur verständlich, dass der mbvd da als neuer verein der sich in gründung befindet da nicht mithalten kann, jedoch muss er der glaubwürdigkeit halber dann bitte auch nicht so tun als ob vor dem mbvd in deutschland alles was es an vereinswesen gab ein kindergarten war. dann kommen die leute nämlich eher zum schluss, dass der mbvd ein kindergarten ist. die kommunikationspolitik muss da leider als eine wichtige komponente der negativpropaganda hinzugezogen werden. es passt eher zu ner horde kiddies mit mtb-action-downhill-räpp.kidz.bender.rulzed.de.vu domain foren vollzuspammen als zu einem seriösen mitgliedsverein des bundes deutscher shärpingfänz


----------



## joscho (29. August 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Da biste aber nicht versichert!



Das hätte ich nun aber gerne etwas ausführlicher dargelegt! 

In welchen Situationen reicht der normale (Kranken)Versicherungsschutz nicht aus (außer Rennen und Guiding)?

Gruß
joscho


----------



## Henrie (29. August 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> millionenfach sind leute ohne den versicherungsschutz des mbvd rumgefahren OHNE probleme zu haben,



Geht ab sofort nicht mehr. 



joscho schrieb:


> Das hätte ich nun aber gerne etwas ausführlicher dargelegt!



Wird Jukuhu bald erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (29. August 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Geht ab sofort nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Wird Jukuhu bald erklären.



Da passt was nicht zusammen!


----------



## zak0r (29. August 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Geht ab sofort nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Wird Jukuhu bald erklären.





komisch, diese woche habe ich noch einen sturz mit verletzung gehabt, inklusive behandlung beim notarzt und nachbehandlung beim hausarzt. bis auf die übliche praxisgebührensache hatte ich weder kosten zu tragen, noch gab es jegliche probleme.


----------



## mahatma (29. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ... da zur Gründung und zur Aufrechterhaltung(?) eines Vereins sieben Personen notwendig sind .



- Präsident
- 1. Vorsitzender
- 2. Vorsitzender
- Schriftführer
- Kassierer
- Kassenwart
- und einer, der die Finka auf Mallorca in Schuss hält!


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2007)

mahatma schrieb:


> - Präsident
> - 1. Vorsitzender
> - 2. Vorsitzender
> - Schriftführer
> ...



kann man sich für den letzten posten noch bewerben


----------



## Neu_hier (29. August 2007)

jetzt weiss ich wofür der Ältestenrat gut ist  

Also ist der Posten wohl vergeben


----------



## Henrie (29. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Da passt was nicht zusammen!



Ist beabsichtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. August 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Ist beabsichtigt.



Ah, verstehe! Ich bin in so einer RTL-Serie gelandet, und jetzt wird versucht die Spannung bis zur nächsten Folge zu retten 
Aber ein wenig Verunsicherung zu schaffen muss ja auch erstmal ausreichen - passt zum Rest. Ärmliches Bild.


----------



## tvaellen (30. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> zum dreckige wäsche waschen war das ibc forum gerade gut genug, jetzt rede und antwort zu stehen ist wohl zuviel verlangt oder das ibc nicht mehr recht.
> 
> für mich persönlich erscheinen mir schon die ersten 3 wochen in der handhabung bestimmter strukturen dubios. hierzu kann ich nur sagen NEIN DANKE.



Da ist aber jemand sauer 

Bislang erschließt sich mir nicht, warum die Vorstellungen der maßgeblichen Damen und Herren sich nicht innerhalb der DIMB realisieren ließen, sondern die sofortige Gründung eines neuen Verbands/Vereins notwendig war. 
Das vom Bisherigen abweichende Konzept des MT... hätte man auf der ohnehin zwingend notwendigen DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung im Oktober zur Abstimmung stellen können. 
Wenn sich dann keine Mehrheit gefunden hätte oder die Umsetzung aus anderen Gründen nicht möglich gewesen wäre, hätte ich die Neugründung verstanden.

So wie es hier aber gelaufen ist, habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass die Sache bzw. unterschiedliche Konzepte keine wesentliche Rolle spielen. Man scheut vielmehr das Risiko, bei der Abstimmung im Oktober eine Niederlage zu erleiden. 
Machtpolitik bzw. Pöstchenverteilung ist offenbar wichtiger. Diese werden in einem neu gegründeten Verein einfach besetzt und dann hinterher bestätigt. Dann kommt keiner auf die Idee, vielleicht jemand anderen zu wählen oder bestimmte Dinge zu hinterfragen.

So etwas kann man machen, vielleicht hat man sogar Erfolg damit. Aber für meine Person gilt dassselbe wie für coffee: nein danke, ohne mich.


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Wie viele haben sich denn schon angemeldet?

Bitte mal'n Zwischenstand durchgeben!

Danke!


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Es könnte auch sein, dass die Mindestteilnehmerzahl sinkt ..... theoretisch.




 

Ist gesunken   



Der Posten des 1. Vorsitzenden ist gerade wieder vakant ....



Guckst Du HP


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist gesunken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint aber nicht weiter wichtig sein. 

Für Hinhaltetaktik gibt es eine "wichtige Mitteilung" für das Abhandenkommen der ersten Vorsitzenden allerdings nicht. 

Na, wer wird den jetzt auf den Thron gehievt?


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

Ride On !


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Ride On !



Na das ist doch endlich die lang erwartete klare Anwort auf die vielen offenen Fragen zum Heimatverein...äh...oder so ähnlich.

Und wer wenn nicht die ehemalige erste Vorsitzende hätte sie derart präzise beantworten können.


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Nimmt Jemand 'ne Wette an, wer als Nächstes abspringt ...  ?


----------



## HelmutK (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na, wer wird den jetzt auf den Thron gehievt?


 
Laut aktueller Homepage (29.08.) wurden auf der Gründungsversammlung am 11. August 2007 drei Vorsitzende gewählt - die alte Angabe (eine Vorsitzende und drei stellvertretende Vorsitzende) wahr wohl falsch


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2007)

Also,

lasst um Gottes Willen den Verein am Leben, im Zweifelsfall lieber Delgado bekommst du eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft! 

Seit es diesen köstlichen Verein gibt, ist Juchhu von der Bühne hier abgetreten und verschont uns, ist doch herrlich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der Posten des 1. Vorsitzenden ist gerade wieder vakant ....



In der Tat 

Wieso habe ich jetzt plötzlich die Assoziation zum Spruch des Diogenes: "Geh mir aus der Sonne" ? 
Kann ich mir gar nicht erklären ... 
Ich hatte mich aber auch schon gewundert, dass die ganzen Alphatierchen eine Frau als 1. Vorsitzende akzeptieren. Vermutlich wollte sie nicht nur auf dem Papier Vorsitzende sein, sondern auch was entscheiden und schon waren die Konflikte vorprogrammiert


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Laut aktueller Homepage (29.08.) wurden auf der Gründungsversammlung am 11. August 2007 drei Vorsitzende gewählt - die alte Angabe (eine Vorsitzende und drei stellvertretende Vorsitzende) wahr wohl falsch




So wie es jetzt dasteht ist es dreist gelogen  
Soll wohl seriöser wirken ...


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> lasst um Gottes Willen den Verein am Leben, *im Zweifelsfall lieber Delgado bekommst du eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft!*




 

Würden Sie mich dann bitte mit 60  sponsern lieber Herr Hammelhetzer?

Ich gelobe auch, den Verein auf seinem Weg (?) redlich zu unterstützen  

Mit der Tätigkeit eines 1. Vorsitzenden kenn' ich mich ja aus ...


----------



## HelmutK (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt dasteht ist es dreist gelogen
> Soll wohl seriöser wirken ...


 
Eine Satzung mit einem Vorsitzenden und drei Stellvertretern zu verabschieden und dann auch zu verstehen und richtig anzuwenden, ist ja auch nicht ganz einfach


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

das is ja mal geil.
es gibt für sowas einen Fachbegriff: "Geschichtsklitterung" Das sowas aber nach 19 Tagen schon nötig ist und dreist gelogen wird ist ein echter Oberhammer!
Auch wenn man mit einem ähnlichen Geschichtsverständnis (als promovierter Historiker) als Pundskanzler 14 Jahre im Sattel bleiben kann bezweifle ich doch, dass das jetzige Triumvirat die Statur des GröBuKaZ hat und so lange durchhält.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne Umfrage über die Lebensdauer machen?


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne Umfrage über die Lebensdauer machen?



Gute Idee!

Aber vergesst die Wette nicht .... obwohl .... könnte man vielleicht integrieren


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

Quelle: http://www.mtbvd.de/index.php?/pages/vorstand.html (30.08.2007, 11:44:21) (normalerweise zitiert man INet ja nur mit Datum, ich glaube, hier müssen wir aber genauer sein...)
==========================================
*Vorstand*
Auf der Gründungsversammlung am 11. August 2007 wurde folgender Vorstand gewählt:

*Die drei Vorsitzenden*
Ali Mikkael Gültekin
Martin Nettersheim
Dirk Osada

*Kassenwart*:
Klaus Lang

*Schriftführerin und vom Vorstand bestellte Mitgliederverwalterin:*
Claudia Nettersheim

*Sportwart*:
Stefan Rosengarten

*Ältestenrat/Ehrenrat:*
Frank Burggraf

===========================================
und auf http://www.mtbvd.de/index.php?/pages/satzung.html (30.08.2007; 11:45:24)
===========================================
§ 9
Vorstand

1. Der Vorstand besteht aus:
a) dem Vorsitzende
b) und drei stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden
c) Kassenwart
d) Schriftführer
e) Sportwart

2. Der Vorstand wird durch die Mitgliederversammlung auf drei Jahre gewählt.
Die Amtsdauer des Vorstandes kann auch kürzer oder länger bemessen sein. Seine Mitglieder bleiben bis zur Wahl eines Nachfolgers im Amt. Bei Ausscheiden eines Vorstandsmitglieds ist der Vorstand berechtigt, ein neues Mitglied kommissarisch bis zur nächsten Wahl zu berufen.

================================================
_
naja, das ist zumindest eine gravierende Unstimmigkeit - mal gespammt, was das Amtgericht dazu sagt! (die Satzung ist ja eingereicht und kann nicht so einfach geändert werden soweit ich weiß...)

Aber es gibt ja jetzt die Möglichkeit, einfach einen Menschen durch Handauflegung kommissarisch mit dem Amt des ersten zu beauftragen. wenn der kein Vereinsmitglied sein muss könnten sich doch einfach mal ein paar Leute bewerben... (nur so'n Gedanke)_


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2007)

Die von Bikekiller angebotene Ladies-Prefered-Tour ist beim goldenen Oktober auch verschwunden.

Wahrscheinlich haben sich zuviele Leute mit seltenen und gefährlichen Krankeiten und Berufen angemeldet.


----------



## Giom (30. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.mtbvd.de/index.php?/pages/vorstand.html (30.08.2007, 11:44:21) (normalerweise zitiert man INet ja nur mit Datum, ich glaube, hier müssen wir aber genauer sein...)
> ==========================================
> *Vorstand*
> Auf der Gründungsversammlung am 11. August 2007 wurde folgender Vorstand gewählt:
> ...


wo ist jetzt das Problem eigentlich? die Diskussionen zum Ziel des Verein/Verband usw, Höhe von Mitgliedbeiträge usw. kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Wenn es darum geht Leute auszulachen, weil sie mit einer Bürocratie konfrontiert, an der sie bestimmt nicht gewöhnt sind... kindisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

Hi Giom und andere:
offensichtlich habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt:
es geht mir nicht darum, irgendwen auszulachen. Aber wenn man die Geschichte seit Beginn der Querelen verfolgt hat, dann ist klar, dass es genau darum geht: um den Sport, der uns alle verbindet! Wenn sich jetzt ein paar Leute aufmachen und selbsternannt unseren Sport vertreten wollen ("Verband") ("Die Antwort auf alle Fragen") und die Sache dann SO abläuft ist zumindest zu hinterfragen, wer von den (selbsternannten) Marketingfachleuten tatsächlich was von Marketing versteht.
Ich sehr viel Handlungsbedarf im Sinne von
- Wegenutzungsrechten
- Fair on Trails (oder wie auch immer man das nennen will)
- rechtlichen Fragen wie Versicherung und Haftung bei LMB-Touren
- Naturschutzbelangen
- Kontakten mit anderne Naturnutzern und Konflikten ddabei (z.B. die m.E. unsäglichen Hasstiraden gegen NW hier im Forum)
-...
dafür wünsche ich mir eine seriöse und kompetente Vertretung. Ich hate immer (blauäugig?) gedacht, dass das die DIMB sei. Der MTBvD muss sich an dem Anspruch messen lassen, die DIMB sehr deutlich zu toppen (wenn man sich mal die Beschimpfungen und Angiffe der Vorstandsmitglieder gegen die DIMB zu Gemüte führt)
Dummerweise ist der Vorstand aber teilweise stark belastet und einige Menschen sind der Meinung, dass das Chaos bei der DIMB auf das Verhalten genau dieser Person/en zurückzuführen ist.

Ich rege mich aber wirklich auf über die Lügerei auf der Homepage: Gertrud / bikekiller war ja nun tatsächlich gewählte Vorsitzende (und unbelastet! s.o.) - jetzt ist sie komplett verschwunden. Erinnert sich noch jemand an die schönen Bilder von Lenin, Stalin, Trotzki und...? bei denen dann einer immer wegretuschiert wurde, nachdem er zur persona non grata wurde? 

Edith: da gibt's sogar ein ganzes Buch drüber:





Edith aus

Also: ich bemühe mich wirklich, sachlich zu bleiben und es liegt mir fern, hier jemanden auszulachen. Es geht darum jemanden an einem Maßstab zu messen, den dieser selber auch aufgestellt hat!

cu, martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> (z.B. die m.E. unsäglichen Hasstiraden gegen NW hier im Forum)



  
Nicht,

dass du ein schreckliches Geheimnis hast !


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

Dieter, du kennst mich von gemeisamen RADtouren glaube ich schon gut genug um zu wissen, dass ich auf den von mir bevorzugten Strecken beide Hände am Lenker brauche und keinen Platz für Stöckchen habe: 






Edith: Photo (c) Conzi 

Und meine Freizeit verbringe ich wann immer geht auf 2Rädern oder singend, da bleibt auch keine Zeit, solche Alternativsportarten zu testen. (Außerdem kann man dabei gar nicht genug Geld für Material ausgeben )
ach ja: zwei Stöcke verwende ich schon: beim Skifahren, beim Langlauf und wenn mein Rücken sehr zwickt in den Alpen beim Wandern.


----------



## Conzi (30. August 2007)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## Postmann (30. August 2007)

Inet schrieb:
			
		

> *Auf der Gründungsversammlung am 11. August 2007 wurde folgender Vorstand gewählt:*
> 
> *Die 1. Vorsitzende*
> Gertrud Mackenbrock (*)
> ...


 
So ist es momentan auf der Seite von MTBvD zu lesen. schon ist die 1.Vorsitzende zurück getreten, ging schneller als ich dachte


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

is ja geil - dieser Thread scheint auf jeden Fall was zu bewirken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (30. August 2007)

wo ist denn das in euskirchen umgebung?


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

oberhalb Altenahr, Abfahrt vom Hornberg letzten Sonntag, Bericht u.a. hier
(da fahren noch einige andere Personen die Stelle, andere eher nicht )


----------



## wogru (30. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> oberhalb Altenahr, Abfahrt vom Hornberg letzten Sonntag, Bericht u.a. hier
> (da fahren noch einige andere Personen die Stelle, andere eher nicht )



He, nicht vom Thema ablenken (oder lassen) sonst wird hier nur noch "mein schönstes MTB-Foto" gepostet und den MTBVD interessiert keinen mehr


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> He, nicht vom Thema ablenken (oder lassen) sonst wird hier nur noch "mein schönstes MTB-Foto" gepostet und den MTBVD interessiert keinen mehr




Glaub ich nicht.
Ich erwarte noch Großes von dem Verein


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> is ja geil - dieser Thread scheint auf jeden Fall was zu bewirken...


----------



## wogru (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.
> Ich erwarte noch Großes von dem Verein


Ich auch !! Vor allen Dingen weil die "Zentral", oder soll ich "Dunkle Seite der Macht" sagen, bei mir um die Ecke liegt.


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

Zitat: 30.08.2007 14:49 Uhr

"1. Vorsitzende tritt zurück
Gertrud Mackenbrock tritt mit sofortiger Wirkung und auf eigenen Wunsch von ihrem Amt als 1. Vorsitzende des MTBvD e.V. zurück.

Der Vorstand des Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. bedauert diese Entscheidung, zeigt aber Verständnis.
Er bedankt sich bei Frau Mackenbrock für die geleistet ehrenamtliche Arbeit."
________________________________________

Danke schön für "das Verständnis", wofür genau ???? Die Entscheidung war einzig und allein eine eigene, freiwillige und eigenständige Entscheidung. Da braucht es kein Verständnis für gar nix und von niemandem, ausser dem Verständnis der Entscheiderin selbst. Um das klar zu stellen. 
Danke schön an das IBC, das hier wieder einmal Plattform ist...

zurück zum Eigentlichen:

Ab auf die Bikes, die Sonne scheint !!!


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Danke schön für "das Verständnis", wofür genau ????



... ist doch nur das übliche, peinliche Geblubber .....





Bezeichnend übrigens auch die Signatur vom Sportwart M.E.C. Hammer:

_Signatur 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Mountainbike Verband Deutschland _


----------



## tvaellen (30. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4013653&postcount=84
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4014240&postcount=91 

das ist ja jetzt nur noch peinlich 

Was wurde auf der Vorstandssitzung nun beschlossen ?
Version A oder Version B ? 
Einer der beiden im I-net veröffentlichten Beschlüsse ist mit Sicherheit falsch. Das geht ja schon in die Nähe von mittelbarer Falschbeurkundung i.S. des § 271 StGB


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2007)

Die Kundenrezensionen würden mich brennend interessieren 

Wahrscheinlich endet die junge Vereinsgeschichte demnächst in der rheinischen Landesklinik in Langenfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Die Kundenrezensionen würden mich brennend interessieren



Nun ja, besonders viele Sterne sind es ja nicht.


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Zitat: 30.08.2007 14:49 Uhr
> 
> "1. Vorsitzende tritt zurück
> Gertrud Mackenbrock tritt mit sofortiger Wirkung und auf eigenen Wunsch von ihrem Amt als 1. Vorsitzende des MTBvD e.V. zurück.
> ...



Wenn schon denn schon, auf der HP steht: (30.08.07 um 15:25 Uhr)







==================================
*Dienstag, 28. August 2007*
1. Vorsitzende tritt zurück[...]
Geschrieben von Redaktion um* 22:00*
==================================
wobei Datum und Uhrzeit mal wieder zumindest geflunkert sind und in den Bereich der schon mehrmals mir sauer aufgestoßenen "Geschichtsklitterung" (obwohl ich damit dem Begriff "Geschichte" sicher unrecht tue ) fallen...
anhand der Thread-Beiträge hier lässt sich unschwer erkennen, wann das veröffentlicht wurde. Es wird zumindest der Anschein erweckt, als sei der Zeitpunkt vorgestern abend gewesen...

und von wegen Radfahren: guckst du ins LMB, heute abend 18.30 ab Haustür supasini - wir nehmen auch Ex-Vorsitzende mit


----------



## Solanum (30. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> zurück zum Eigentlichen:
> 
> Ab auf die Bikes, die Sonne scheint !!!





supi!! *wann *und *wo *fahn wa? 
wer will sonst noch mit??? 

Liebe Grüße S lanum


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

Danke für die Einladung aber heute Abend geh ich feiern    

Viel Spaß euch bei eurem Ride !!!


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4013653&postcount=84
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4014240&postcount=91
> 
> das ist ja jetzt nur noch peinlich
> ...



jetzt weißt du auch, warum ich sekundengenaue Fundzeiten angegeben habe! Hatte ich irgendwie vermutet, dass da noch was kommt heute (und es kommt noch mehr - garantiert! - bin zum Screenshot übergegangen.) Leider muss ich jetzt arbeiten und geh danach Radeln - ganz großes Kino heute
alles schön dokumentieren, ich freue mich auf heute abend! bis dann, martin

@ ultra: wie kann man sehen, ob ein Beitrag gemeldet wird?!


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> supi!! *wann *und *wo *fahn wa?
> wer will sonst noch mit???
> 
> Liebe Grüße S lanum



Ich!


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @ ultra: wie kann man sehen, ob ein Beitrag gemeldet wird?!



Nur so ein Gefühl?


----------



## mikel.j (30. August 2007)

... hier ist was los....  

Dies ist übrigens nur ein Spam-Post damit ich auch mitbekomme wenn es was neues zum L(achen) _äähh_ Lesen gibt.

Das ist ja besser als in jeder fünftklassigen Telenovella im Fernsehen.   

Fehlt nur noch, daß jetzt der fiese reiche Onkel aus Amerika auftaucht und sich in einer feindlichen Übernahmeaktion das arme unschuldige "Verbändlein" unter den Nagel reissen will ... 
(Isch werde Dir eine Angebot machen, wasse Du nicht ablehnen kannst...  )


----------



## Coffee (30. August 2007)

also das hier ist besser als kino.....kann jemand mal ne werbepause machen, ich müsst mal dringend pipi....

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

mikel.j schrieb:


> ...Fehlt nur noch, daß jetzt der fiese reiche Onkel aus Amerika auftaucht und sich in einer feindlichen Übernahmeaktion das arme unschuldige "Verbändlein" unter den Nagel reissen will ...
> (Isch werde Dir eine Angebot machen, wasse Du nicht ablehnen kannst...  )



Ich übernehme schon die Reste der DIMB ..... hier lohnt es sich nicht wirklich


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> also das hier ist besser als kino.....kann jemand mal ne werbepause machen, ich müsst mal dringend pipi....
> 
> coffee




Bringst Du mir'n Bier mit auf'm Rückweg?


----------



## Coffee (30. August 2007)

ja und ne riesenportion popcorn 

coffee


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> supi!! *wann *und *wo *fahn wa?
> wer will sonst noch mit???
> 
> Liebe Grüße S lanum



Morgen vielleicht nach der Abbeit ??? Durch den KF rauf und rüber Hubbels suchen ???


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2007)

Und berichte mal,

wie's bei den Scientologen so war.


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Morgen vielleicht nach der Abbeit ??? Durch den KF rauf und rüber Hubbels suchen ???



*räusper* Könnt Ihr das privat klären .... nicht, dass hier das Wesentliche untergeht  .


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @ ultra: wie kann man sehen, ob ein Beitrag gemeldet wird?!



Wenn Du auf den Benutzer klickst steht bei juchhu meistens:

"_Meldet einen Beitrag_"

Ist ein Beitrag, mit Meldebegründung, gemeldet, entscheidet ein Mod über das weitere Vorgehen; Beitrag löschen, Fred schließen oder Benutzer sperren oder abmahnen (Punkte) oder eine Kombination daraus.

Mich hat juchhu auch mal gemeldet, ich glaube weil ich ihn irgendwo Volltrottel nannte   

Daraufhin hab ich drei Punkte bekommen


----------



## Solanum (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> *räusper* Könnt Ihr das privat klären .... nicht, dass hier das Wesentliche untergeht  .




was wichtig ist entscheiden immer die Mädels!! also Bitte!!!

außerdem kann´s ja zwischendurch auch mal ums Biken gehen oder! 

 




bikekiller schrieb:


> Morgen vielleicht nach der Abbeit ??? Durch den KF rauf und rüber Hubbels suchen ???



Morgen kann ich nicht!
was hälst Du von Dienstag? oder:  hatte auch schon gedacht am Mittwoch mit den KFLern zufahren! 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

ok, also Mittwoch bei Guido´s KFLern Du in der schnegge Truppe, ich bei den Wellnessern

und wir melden uns raus mit diesem Kram aus dem Kino-Popcorn-Thread !



Solanum schrieb:


> was wichtig ist entscheiden immer die Mädels!! also Bitte!!!
> 
> außerdem kann´s ja zwischendurch auch mal ums Biken gehen oder!
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> was wichtig ist entscheiden immer die Mädels!! also Bitte!!!
> 
> außerdem kann´s ja zwischendurch auch mal ums Biken gehen oder!
> 
> ...



Beitrag gemeldet!

Rechne mal mit mindestens 5 Punkten  

Grund: Unredlicher Ablenkungsversuch


Coffee, machst Du mal! Danke!


----------



## Solanum (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Beitrag gemeldet!
> 
> Rechne mal mit mindestens 5 Punkten
> 
> ...





komm Du mir nach Hause!! ich zeig DIr dann was unredlich ist!!!
   

S lanum


----------



## powderJO (30. August 2007)

cool. schaue gerade nach ein paar tagen mal wieder ins forum in der annahme (ok, habe nicht wirlich damit gerechnet) endlich  antworten auf die vielen fragen zu bekommen und was ist  nix. stattdessen scheint der lustige grumpfvd schon in die längst fäliige phase der selbsauflösung eingetreten zu sein. peinlich - und nur noch übertroffen vom noch viel peinlicheren marketinggefasel auf der homepage:



			
				grumpfvd schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit möchten wir mitteilen, dass wir grundsätzlich nicht über Zukunftspläne spekulieren, bevor diese vorbereitet und vom Vorstand offiziell verabschiedet sind. Wir sind davon überzeugt, dass eine öffentliche Diskussion uns bei der Arbeit sehr hilfreich sein wird, allerdings hierfür ist es noch zu früh, da wir mitten in der Vorbereitung der Umsetzung einer umfangreichen Vision stehen.




noch schlimmer:



			
				grumpfvd schrieb:
			
		

> Eine der großen Aufgaben in den nächsten Jahren wird es sein, weitere Einschränkungen in der Ausübung unseres Natursports durch Verbote von Wegenutzungen entgegenzuwirken.



ich hoffe aber, dass die handelnden personen in den nächsten jahren wieder sehr viel zeit fürs biken, gassi gehen oder stöckchen schleppen haben werden, da es den verband nicht mehr allzu lange geben dürfte ...


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> komm Du mir nach Hause!! ich zeig DIr dann was unredlich ist!!!
> 
> 
> S lanum





Jajajaja.... gib´s ihm  immer drauf auf den Tigga !!!  bis er    und dann wieder    trösten, dann folgt er schon wieder ...


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> cool. schaue gerade nach ein paar tagen mal wieder ins forum in der annahme (ok, habe nicht wirlich damit gerechnet) endlich  antworten auf die vielen fragen zu bekommen und was ist â nix. stattdessen scheint der lustige grumpfvd schon in die lÃ¤ngst fÃ¤liige phase der selbsauflÃ¶sung eingetreten zu sein. peinlich - und nur noch Ã¼bertroffen vom noch viel peinlicheren marketinggefasel auf der homepage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit 2004 frage ich mich, ob der oft diagnostizierte RealitÃ¤tsverlust von juchhu irgendwie heilbar ist?

Und seit Bestehen des MTBvD frag' ich mich, warum er UnterstÃ¼tzung findet?
Zumindest soviel, einen Vorstand zusammen zu kriegen?

Gut, Gertrud hat's eingesehen .... aber der Rest? So leichtglÃ¤ubig kann doch keiner sein ...


----------



## bikekiller (30. August 2007)

Mit Verlaub, ich radel jetzt von der Abbeit mal locker heim durch Wiesen und Felder und freu mich des Lebens, das soooooo schön ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, ich radel jetzt von der Abbeit mal locker heim durch Wiesen und Felder und freu mich des Lebens, das wieder soooooo schön ist.




Du scheinst ja echt "irgendwie befreit" zu sein


----------



## zak0r (30. August 2007)

> Zitat von grumpfvd
> Eine der großen Aufgaben in den nächsten Jahren wird es sein, weitere Einschränkungen in der Ausübung unseres Natursports durch Verbote von Wegenutzungen entgegenzuwirken.



na komm, ehrlich hält sich doch keiner an wegesperrungen, soll der grumpfvd halt mehr fahren, dann hat er "watt für ne sause".
in 15+ jahren mtb-sport habe ich mich an keine wegesperrung gehalten, vorallem weil es zu beginn rechtlich wuppe war. als dann die wegesperrungen losgingen, die bikebravos viel wind gemacht haben und dann die trendsportler die wanderer geärgert haben und es plötzlich hiess "nein radfahren ist VER BO TEN im wald (wo unimogs etc herfahren) habe ich mir nur gedacht "zum glück sind die hansels so selten auf dem rad, ausser sonntags" und hab drauf geschissen. ich bin bis heute noch KEIN einziges mal angemault worden, noch hat jemand versucht mich zu verhaften oder zu stellen. nette umgangsformen und sinnvolle wegeauswahl gepaart mit einem "guten tag" wirken wunder.
für mich sind organisationen wie der mtbvd "administratives hobby" und kein radsport, ähnlich wie leute die 15.000 euro in n rennrad stecken um es unter 5kg zu bekommen keine radsportler sondern modellbauer sind, schliesslich ist bei beidem der hauptanteil des hobbys nicht das fahrrad fahren sondern das schrauben bzw das vereinswesen und das pöstchen um das bierbauch ego zu laben.


----------



## joscho (30. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Zitat: 30.08.2007 14:49 Uhr
> zurück zum Eigentlichen:



Wo Sie gerade sagen;



> "1. Vorsitzende tritt zurück
> Gertrud Mackenbrock tritt mit sofortiger Wirkung und auf eigenen Wunsch von ihrem Amt als 1. Vorsitzende des MTBvD e.V. zurück.
> 
> Der Vorstand des Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. bedauert diese Entscheidung, zeigt aber Verständnis.
> ...


So wie die erste und einzige Vorsitzende des Vereins zu werden 



> Da braucht es kein Verständnis für gar nix und von niemandem, ausser dem Verständnis der Entscheiderin selbst.


Hm, Du warst aber schon die erste und einzige Vorsitzende des Vereins  Wenn natürlich so Entscheidungen gefällt, getragen und vertreten werden, dann wundert nur noch, dass es überhaupt jemals so weit kam.



> Um das klar zu stellen.
> Danke schön an das IBC, das hier wieder einmal Plattform ist...


Oh ja, immer mal wieder grosses Kino zwischen der Werbung 

Und weiterhin gute Unterhaltung...


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> So wie die erste und einzige Vorsitzende des Vereins zu werden



Nein, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Vorsitzende/r des Heimatvereins kann jeder werden. Das ist wie versehentlich falsch abbiegen. Einmal kurz nicht aufgepasst und schwubs... 

Wichtig ist nur das man das Falschabbiegen rechtzeitig bemerkt.


----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

... ist ja richtig kuschelig hier ...  

So wie sich das liest ist das Thema Verbandsgründung damit wohl durch. ...   ... ... 

Wie ist denn nun die allgemeine Stimmung? *Bekommt Herr J aus GL eine erneute Chance?* 
Ist das aktuelle Thema noch zu toppen?  ...  

amusierte Grüße, Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Die Kundenrezensionen würden mich brennend interessieren
> 
> Wahrscheinlich endet die junge Vereinsgeschichte demnächst in der rheinischen Landesklinik in Langenfeld.



Sorry aber Dein Bezug wurde auf Intervention Juchhus leider gelöscht.


----------



## Henrie (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry aber Dein Bezug wurde auf Intervention Juchhus leider gelöscht.



Neu posten.


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Neu posten.



Und dann bekomm ich vom Mod Stubenarrest.


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Auszug aus den Moderationsregeln:

"Ändern oder Löschen eines Beitrags
Es ist immer ratsam, jeden Post, den du entfernst (mit Ausnahme von Doppelpostings, die gelöscht werden müssen) in den "Mülleimer" zu verschieben. Dadurch ist der Beitrag immer noch verfügbar, falls dein Urteil und deine Massnahme angezweifelt werden sollte.

Wenn du einen Beitrag änderst oder löschst, solltest du immer angeben warum du das getan haben, z. B. weil eine Verletzung der Boardregeln vorliegt. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für das vollständige Löschen von Beiträgen."

Ich kann aber keine Erklärung finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henrie (30. August 2007)




----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


>



Irgendwo hab ich das schonmal gesehen.


----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

gibt es eigentlich irgend ne Regel, das ein persönlich involvierter Mod nicht selber einen ihn betreffenden Thread moderieren darf (z.B. wenn er Vorstandsmitglied ist)?!
würde mich schon interssieren, WER den Beitrag gelöscht hat, so schlimm fand ich den nicht, da gibt es ganz andere Kaliber (die ich teilweise auch schon mal gemeldet habe) die immer noch im Forum stehen. 
Ich denke, der gelöschte Beitrag wäre in der Titanic nicht abgedruckt worden weil er zu harmlos war...


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich irgend ne Regel, das ein persönlich involvierter Mod nicht selber einen ihn betreffenden Thread moderieren darf (z.B. wenn er Vorstandsmitglied ist)?!
> würde mich schon interssieren, WER den Beitrag gelöscht hat, so schlimm fand ich den nicht, da gibt es ganz andere Kaliber (die ich teilweise auch schon mal gemeldet habe) die immer noch im Forum stehen.
> Ich denke, der gelöschte Beitrag wäre in der Titanic nicht abgedruckt worden weil er zu harmlos war...



Auszug aus der Antwort des Mod auf meine Anfrage warum der Beitrag gelöscht wurde:
"...Wenn der Name Amazon missbraucht wird und der Beitrag gemeldet wird, muss ein Moderator einschreiten. Das kann ansonsten ganz schnell zur Abmahnung kommen..."

Da habe ja selbst ich ein gewisses Verständnis für die Löschung. Quasi zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit. Aber muß ich jetzt "Danke Juchhu" sagen? 

Das die Begründung an Stelle des Beitrags steht kann ich allerdings mit keinem meiner Browser (Safari und Firefox) nicht sehen.


----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

und - wer war's ?


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> und - wer war's ?



Wer war was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

Premiere: ich hab mich bisher noch nicht selber zitiert, aber das muss jetzt einfach sein:



supasini schrieb:


> Wenn schon denn schon, auf der HP steht: (30.08.07 um 15:25 Uhr)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und jetzt (31.08. 00:15 Uhr) liest sich das so:






Schon interessant, wie man das flüchtige Medium Internet "gebrauchen" kann...

@bikekiller: tja, da wurdest du halt nicht mehr benötigt. Hast du den Herren wohl zu sehr mit dummen Fragen auf den Leitungen gestanden, und die effektive K. behindert. 
macht nix, wir haben dich trotzdem (oder auch ein bisschen deswegen?) lieb 

bin mal gespannt, welchen Bestand die jetzige Fassung hat: die Halbwertszeit der "Dauerhaften Beiträge" scheint noch deutlich unter der von 129Cs zu liegen...


----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wer war was?



der Mod, der deinen Beitrag gelöscht hat, keinen "Platzhalter" geschrieben hat, Stellung bezogen hat! ich hätte da evtl. nen Verdacht...


----------



## wogru (31. August 2007)

"effizientere Kommunikation" ist in der Mittwochsmeldung noch der beste Witz !!


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2007)

Ob das einer der Künstler gemacht hat, von denen auf der HP gefaselt wird?

Ultra Du Verräter


----------



## wogru (31. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ob das einer der Künstler gemacht hat, von denen auf der HP gefaselt wird?
> 
> Ultra Du Verräter


Geil, die wünsche ich mir zu Weihnachten


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> "effizientere Kommunikation" ist in der Mittwochsmeldung noch der beste Witz !!



Da juchhu eh nur Monologe faselt ... was bitte kann daran noch effizienter werden?

Wenn ihm keiner reinredet .... ?


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nun die allgemeine Stimmung? *Bekommt Herr J aus GL eine erneute Chance?*




Ja! Und er wird sie nutzen (müssen).  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3907015&postcount=518


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ob das einer der Künstler gemacht hat, von denen auf der HP gefaselt wird?
> 
> Ultra Du Verräter





Nein ich konnte an dem Wettbewerb nicht teilnehmen, da ich immer wieder über das 24 bändige Exposé der MTBvDe.V. zur Anforderung ihres CD und CI eingeschlafen bin.

Zudem habe ich mich geweigert aus kostengründen mit Wachsmalstiften zu arbeiten. Der Etat wäre aufgrund der anhaltend geringen Mitgliederzahl nicht so groß wie in der Vision angedacht.


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> "effizientere Kommunikation" ist in der Mittwochsmeldung noch der beste Witz !!



Klappt doch schon ganz gut 

Klickst auf den Link in Henrie's Beitrag mit der Nr. 137.


----------



## wogru (31. August 2007)

aus KSTA vom 31.08.2007:


> Odenthal wirbt um Wanderer
> 
> Odenthal - Als Wandergemeinde präsentiert sich Odenthal am Wochenende auf der TourNatur 2007, der Wander- und Treckingmesse in Düsseldorf. Vom 31. August bis 2. September können sich die Messebesucher am Stand der Naturarena Bergisches Land über das Angebot der Dhünntalgemeinde für Wanderfreunde informieren. Wir möchten Wanderer und Outdoor-Interessierte auf die Vorzüge der Wanderregion Odenthal aufmerksam machen, sagt Sven Lüürsen von der Tourist Information Odenthal. Schließlich gebe es nur wenige Gegenden in Deutschland, die solch einen perfekten Rahmen für naturnahe Erholung bieten und es dem Gast gleichzeitig ermöglichen, in kurzer Distanz eine Großstadt wie Köln zu besuchen. (kme)



Ich weiß schon wer wieder vor Ort ist und sich darüber aufregt das keiner an die Biker gedacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (31. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> aus KSTA vom 31.08.2007:
> 
> 
> Ich weiß schon wer wieder vor Ort ist und sich darüber aufregt das keiner an die Biker gedacht hat



.... und wessen Interessen vertritt?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. August 2007)

Also ich weiß nicht,

worüber ihr euch beklagt. Juchhu schafft es doch tatsächlich, die Biker zu vereinigen - wenn auch vorallem gegen ihn selber !

Ich denke ernsthaft, dass ganze wird beim Nervenarzt enden. Ansonsten erinnert der Verein in seinen Publikationen auch stark an diesen interessanten Verein aus Loriots Ödipussy - einfach nur fernab jeglicher Realität.


----------



## wogru (31. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... und wessen Interessen vertritt?


Das ist das Problem  Da keiner was sagt ist er der Sprecher aller. 
Habe mich eh gewundert warum er nicht einen Verein vereinloser Biker gegründet hat so wie die Partei der Nichtwähler.


----------



## RedEye (31. August 2007)

Das ist ja so geil was hier abgeht ! Danke, hab selten so gelacht, der Tag ist echt gerettet ! ! ! !


----------



## tvaellen (31. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Premiere: ich hab mich bisher noch nicht selber zitiert, aber das muss jetzt einfach sein:
> ...
> 
> und jetzt (31.08. 00:15 Uhr) liest sich das so:
> ...



Noch nie fand ich das Köln-Bonner Unterforum so spannend wie im Moment. 

Wieso 3 Vorstände, die afaik an drei verschiedenen Orten wohnen, "effizienter kommunizieren" und "kürzer entscheiden" können als eine 1. Vorsitzende allein, wird das ewige Geheimnis des mtbvd bleiben. 

Ich kenne bikekiller zwar nicht persönlich. Nach ihren Beiträgen und ihrem Blog habe ich aber keineswegs den Eindruck, dass sie unter paranoider Schizophrenie o.ä. leidet und sie sich daher erst mit ihren anderen "alter-egos" ins Benehmen setzen muss, bevor sie sich entscheiden kann. Ganz im Gegenteil, mit eigener Firma usw. dürfte sie ziemlich entschlußkräftig sein. 

Mehr der Wahrheit entsprechen dürfte daher: "Diese Position wird ... nicht mehr benötigt." Der olle Diogenes (s.o.) hatte eben doch recht: die Herren möchten gerne selbst im Rampenlicht stehen und nicht die zweite Geige spielen


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Mehr der Wahrheit entsprechen dürfte daher: "Diese Position wird ... nicht mehr benötigt." Der olle Diogenes (s.o.) hatte eben doch recht: die Herren möchten gerne selbst im Rampenlicht stehen und nicht die zweite Geige spielen




Mir drängt sich gerade der schreckliche Verdacht auf, bikekiller wurde nur als *Lockvogel-Eisbrecher-Imageaufwerterin-Gutwetter-Quoten-Power-Frau *missbraucht.  




PS: Immerhin haben sie ja noch 'nen Langzeit-Quoten-Arbeitslosen ... arm ...


----------



## karthäuser (31. August 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Mehr der Wahrheit entsprechen dürfte daher: "Diese Position wird ... nicht mehr benötigt." Der olle Diogenes (s.o.) hatte eben doch recht: die Herren möchten gerne selbst im Rampenlicht stehen und nicht die zweite Geige spielen



irgendwie spiegelt sich hier die Aussage wieder. Zitat der Bild-Zeitung:

Selbst Stuttgarts Bürgermeisterin Susanne Eisenmann, die sich auch gegen Zabel aussprach, bekommt von Kühnle ihr Fett weg:

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass diese Tussi eine Nationalmannschaft aufstellt.

Zitat Ende


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mir drängt sich gerade der schreckliche Verdacht auf, bikekiller wurde nur als *Lockvogel-Eisbrecher-Imageaufwerterin-Gutwetter-Quoten-Power-Frau *missbraucht.



verdacht? das ist so sicher wie das berühmte amen in der kirche. du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass sich ein offensichtlicher profilneurotitiker wie der herr j mit einer rolle als nebendarsteller zufrieden geben wird?


----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem  Da keiner was sagt ist er der Sprecher aller.
> Habe mich eh gewundert warum er nicht einen Verein vereinloser Biker gegründet hat so wie die Partei der Nichtwähler.




oder vielleicht den Verein nichtbikender Biker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (31. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Immerhin haben sie ja noch 'nen Langzeit-Quoten-Arbeitslosen ... arm ...


Na, wen meinst Du denn damit????

Etwa unseren Herrn Unternehmensberater, dessen super Consulting Webpage gerade im Aufbau ist und seit 28.03.07 nicht mehr geändert wurde??

Der hat doch Arbeit ohne Ende!  

P.S. Der hat sogar eine eigene Kirchengemeinde (St. Martin, Nettersheim in Düren - Kall)  hier der Beweis http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/MartinNet.jpg


----------



## Marcus (31. August 2007)

Auf Grund einer Beschwerde schliessen wir dieses Thema.

Wir arbeiten seit vorgestern hart an der Produktion der Eurobike-Videos (3-4 Stunden Schlaf pro Tag reichen vollkommen aus ...) und wuerden uns ganz gern darauf konzentrieren und nicht als Schauplatz irgendwelcher Privatkriege dienen. 

Danke fuer euer Verstaendnis.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------

